# Travel Mugs



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

So im driving to work this morning with my freshly pressed rwanda bourban in my travel mug sipping away when i note the flavour is a little 'plasticy' I clean the mug out each time i use it so i know it was clean, i know the beans are good as they fresh so it must just be a natural taste from the cheapy travel thermo mug.

Got me wondering what kind of thermal travel mug people go for to try to get the best taste from your coffee!?

Cheers


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Impress. Coffee maker and thermos mug in one. DB


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

hmmm looks good that!

http://www.lecafeshop.co.uk/coffee-makers/products/impress-coffee-brewer/


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I gave one away on the forum and kept one for myself. I bought one for my brother and he's bought two or three more for others.

It looks much better in the darker colour!

Gideon Botha (he runs BlankBox Coffee and is the importer who supplied me) is a great guy, easy to deal with and very quick to answer any questions or queries.

I can recommend him and the Impress. But BEWARE the coffee can still burn you an hour after you've made it so thermally insulated is the Impress!!

DB


----------



## Joanna (Feb 14, 2014)

Impress also - good call. Never let me down


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Kleen Kanteen Insulated. Stainless steel with no BPA.

*http://tinyurl.com/nj46vyo*


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Have you considered a Coffee Forums UK KeepCup?


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

I use a Contigo Autoseal. Keeps my drinks hot for at least 3 hours and is completely water tight so if you knock it over, it won't leak.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004REN21Y/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=kitchen


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Another vote for the Contigo. I have two and they're great - keep the drink warm for ages and don't leak either. Plus the stainless steel one is dishwasher safe too. I make my wife's coffee in them every day and often she drinks it mid morning and is still very hot.


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Do you find any plastic/rubber taint flavour from the Contigo?

I have a Thermos stainless steel tumbler but still find it picks up a whiff of something from the hot contents being in contact with the lid, even though I completely remove the lid when drinking.

Thanks


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

No taint from mine, it's all stainless steel inside and I've never noticed a problem with the lid.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

My wife usually drinks it through the lid and has never complained about the taste (other than saying I make the coffee too strong sometimes!) I drink with the kld off and didn't notice anything untoward.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

The Kleen Kanteens are 100% stainless steel interiors - so nothing to impart flavour to the contents.


----------



## darkgodiva (Jul 28, 2012)

I use a travel mug that's made out of double-walled ceramic inside with a silicone lid. No problems with metal/plastic imparting unwanted flavours to the coffee. I'd say the only con is my lid doesn't close up so it's not the sort of thing you can chuck in a bag, but I'd never try that with any beverage container.

For car journeys it keeps fairly hot for a half-hour (preheated) and never spills - 350ml capacity so I only have it 3/4 full at best. I think I bought mine for 5 squid, which isn't bad since I can trust the coffee to taste like coffee.


----------



## Max (Jan 23, 2014)

Another vote for the Contigo Autoseal. You won't be disappointed. They're quite expensive, but well worth it! I've had mine for almost two years. I think I'll buy a new one soon, although the first one is still going strong!


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

My Impress arrived last week and had the chance to give it a whizz over the weekend.

As DB said early in this thread : Coffee maker and thermos mug in one. It makes a very respectable brew and is a good thermal cup.

However I would advise caution using it as a travel mug. In the lid are three small breather holes which allow air to escape as you plunge the inner cup at the end of the brew. Unless you cover these somehow, the cup does need to be kept upright as it is not spill proof.

Fine if you are making a coffee at work or going straight to the car and pop it in the ubiquitous cup holder, but I personally would not bung it in the briefcase with my work papers or slip it into the top of the rucksack or similar.

I may need to invest in a Contigo in addition to the Impress. It just does a different job.


----------



## lucky13 (Dec 30, 2011)

If your looking for a good deal. Hit up a wild bean cafe (usually attached to the M&S petrol station). £3.50 for stainless steel travel mug which is spill proof. It comes with a free coffee. Personally I gave my free coffee to someone else. The mug was a steal!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

lucky13 said:


> If your looking for a good deal. Hit up a wild bean cafe (usually attached to the M&S petrol station). £3.50 for stainless steel travel mug which is spill proof. It comes with a free coffee. Personally I gave my free coffee to someone else. The mug was a steal!


I'm not sure the 'coffee snob' in me would allow me to be seen with a wild bean cafe cup - my friends would laugh at me (if I had any)


----------

